# What wheels for my E39 Touring?



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Thankfully, winter is about to end here - we are just waiting for the government order to come, and for someone to flip the switch. Accordingly, I have the dilema that I only own one set of wheels for my 520iT - 15" Style 83s for my winter tires. I sold the summer rubber that came with the car new, 1 hour after I took delivery.

For the life of me, I cannot decide what BMW wheels to buy. I also have the problem that due to everyone else using studded winter tires here, the roads are in horrible shape for most of the spring. 18" Style 32s would have me tramlining all over the road. Therefore, I have sort of limited the size to 17" ...

Anyone have any thoughts about what BMW wheels would look best on a Grey Green Touring? Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Style 32 , 17"


:angel:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Style 32 , 17"
> 
> :angel: *


I knew you would say that!

The place that I have bought two sets of BMW wheels from in the UK only has 18" Style 32s ... but they do have 17" M Style 66s. I just think it shows too much brake disc.

:dunno:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

17" Style 32...get them from out of the country if you have to. I loved them on my E34, but they look even better on an E39.









My other favorite BMW wheel for the E39 is the M parallel spoke 66 wheel. :bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The other, flatter-looking unpainted M-Parallels from a E38 740i Sport


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *The other, flatter-looking unpainted M-Parallels from a E38 740i Sport *


Gorgeous wheels, but those are 18", which he's trying to avoid (unless you get replicas). They're the same as the new 540i sport package wheels.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I really do want the Style 32s - they look great on johnlew's 540iAT - but I am having a damn hard time finding a set 17" wheels anywhere here.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And thanks for the pics, Phil!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Gorgeous wheels, but those are 18", which he's trying to avoid (unless you get replicas). They're the same as the new 540i sport package wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad... Thought they came 17 and 18 OEM.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd have to say if your sticking with 17's go with the Style 66's, but if you want 18's I'd go with M Parralels.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> * I also have the problem that due to everyone else using studded winter tires here, the roads are in horrible shape for most of the spring. 18" Style 32s would have me tramlining all over the road. Therefore, I have sort of limited the size to 17" ... *


 I'm not convinced that you will be having a tramlining problem if you select the 18" Style 32 wheels. Tramlining is generally associated with wider rubber, not bigger diameter wheels. As long as you stick with a reasonable width tire, you should be OK. 235/40-18 is virtually identical to the circumference of the 235/45-17 tire that you're planning to buy. Although 245/40-18 is actually closer to your current 15" tire size in circumference. I suggest you go for the narrower tire to avoid tramlining.

I've got a friend here in the states who bought 18" Style 32 wheels for his 2002 540i/6 and they look terrific. The added benefit is that they fit over his StopTech brake upgrade without spacers. I'll be testing the Brembo fit shortly, since I've asked them to send me a test caliper/rotor/bracket for wheel photo ops.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Tramlining is even a problem here with 16" wheels ...  The roads severely suck after winter.

I have found Style 66M for a fair price (17 X 8.0 fronts and 17 X 9.0 rears), but I am not convinced.

The same source in the UK has Style 32 (18") for the same money.

They also have Style 42 (17"):










These are 17 X 8.0 all around.

With 18" wheels and 40 series rubber, is there going to be an enormous gap between the top of the tire and the botttom of the fender?

I am still stumped ...


----------

